# 718



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

I think somebody forgot to log off:typing: Whole lot of folks on line?


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

Order of magnitude.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Normally those are just various "bots" like Google, Microsoft, Baidu etc spidering the site so they can update their search engines. Normally its better if they run in the early hours of the night as they can really slow things down.


-DallanC


----------

